# Choir in zamalek looking for singers (no fee)



## pierrotlulu (Jan 16, 2012)

We are recruiting new members for an amateur/semi-professional Choir at El Sawy (Culture Wheel) in Zamalek. We need singers in all parts (soprano, alto, tenor, bass). There is no fee for this activity (it is for free). Rehearsals are starting this Saturday. If you join, you will enjoy being part of a nice group of people and will improve your singing in polyphony.

Auditions will be held on Saturdays 21st and 28th January from 13.00 p.m at El Sawy Cultural Wheel(end of 26th July Street)

We do music from the Renaissance to the present time. Our last concert in Christmas included pieces by Palestrina, Mozart, Faure,Tchaikovsky, and some Carols ... 

At the moment we are practising songs from the Musicals for 4 voices (Sound of Music, Cats, Phantom, Queen,...) and our next concert will be at the end of February.

Our next gigs include: Renaissance Music from Spain and Italy,

* The Beatles 50 Anniversary Concert,*

Comedy and Music (a selection of funny pieces
from the classical and less classical repertoire).

Contact: El Sawy culture-wheel at 27374448 


Regards,


----------

